
Pykdump – framework to programatically access Linux vmcores via crash - suprjami
http://sourceforge.net/p/pykdump/wiki/Home/
======
suprjami
If you work with Linux vmcores and crash, check this out, hopefully you'll be
as blown away as I was.

The "crashinfo" command does some handy legwork.

The "xportshow" command has a huge wealth of networking options enabling easy
access to things like like tunables, sockets, ARP and routing.

